# Diy sea-view?



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Have a quick question 

I have used seaview before to attach a background to a tank and wow what a difference its like 1080p HD background lol anyhow over time the odd little air bubble will spread and leave spaces between the glass and bg if it is not installed 100% bubble free. My 75 gallon currently has this issue... and also i want to add a few black backgrounds to some smaller tanks (yes i know paint but they are full and don't want to move fish)

What my real question is does anyone know of a diy version of this stuff soap water or what? the real sea-view is kind of oily but if i can find a diy way to make this i would love to try. i have bought 3 bottles of this in the past and was satisfied but i would need another 3-4 bottles to accomplish what i am trying to do.

Any ideas or comments please 

Thanks for looking Al.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try using kid's bubble soap, maybe just water it down a bit. It has glycerin added to it to help the bubbles stick to itself, therefore may help to keep the bubbles together while you squeegee.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I went to a pharmacy and bought the mineral oil. They had one that's a very thick type and it's holding my background very nicely. 

I used seaview on my 55 and found the mineral oil to almost be the same stuff.


----------

